# Oil service stocks



## baker3232 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am / was overweight in this sector, so I sold 2 holdings yesterday. I hope it didn't leave the party too soon. Sold PD and FRC. Bought frc for the dividend, over 6% at my cost, and was surprised by the growth. Paid $9.50 and sold at $20.02. PD was even better, paid 3.40 and sold for $15.65. Maybe I won't watch them any more. Still have a couple more in the sector, so if continues to climb, I'm still in it. Any suggestions on options in this sector or do you feel its overdone?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

baker3232 said:


> I am / was overweight in this sector, so I sold 2 holdings yesterday. I hope it didn't leave the party too soon. Sold PD and FRC. Bought frc for the dividend, over 6% at my cost, and was surprised by the growth. Paid $9.50 and sold at $20.02. PD was even better, paid 3.40 and sold for $15.65. Maybe I won't watch them any more. Still have a couple more in the sector, so if continues to climb, I'm still in it. Any suggestions on options in this sector or do you feel its overdone?


I like this sector. I bought SDY last year, instead of HWO.

I think it really depends on what service and in what area they're providing it. 
The needs of each area at any particular time vary quite a bit.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a big position in HWO and I'm not selling. One of the best returns on any oil services company in the last 12 months, and still not expensive with a P/E of ~10-11 and essentially no debt. Definitely room for a 50% return in the next couple of years once their two new rigs start operating.


----------

